# Imipramine



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Started to take this for IBS-D and pain BUT after 2 doses ears went peculiar, felt like I was under water for about 3 hours. I know this is better than having diarrhoea (actually it hasn't had time to make a difference to that side of things yet) but worried that it's not a good medicine to take. Anyone else experienced this?Anyone had success with this medicine helping with the diarrhoea?


----------

